# What is usaul EXPAT package?



## Goagolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi 
I just would like to know what is standard package usually get as minimum for EXPAT in singapore ?
Not the money . Only benefit like house , kids school , other ???
Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends upon employer .. can go from only apartment to all the way to even twice flight tickets..

Negotiate ...


----------



## sebasok (Feb 16, 2011)

surprised that there is such thing as an "expat" package, given that there are so many "expats" who are roaming on the streets now..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

There is expat package for those are in upper level jobs - unless you live in a mole hill, I am not sure what you are insinuating ..


----------

